

A Field Guide to Naming Your Startup - someproduct
http://patrickwoods.com/startups/2015/08/25/startup-naming-field-guide/

======
musistic-brian
I like that brand strategy canvas linked to in the article.

------
ECMathews
BMC meets branding. Good idea.

